

Keylogging to find wifi passwords? - james-bronze

Recently my legal guardians have decided to change the wifi password daily in an attempt to limit my internet time. I was thinking of using a remote access keylogger to view the password. Most of the ones I&#x27;ve found are too elaborate&#x2F;expensive. Any suggestions?
======
doubt_me
Yea I have one..

Say please?

You can't just keylog a wifi password because that isn't how it works.

Just get a second wireless router and hook it up when you need it

Or tether your phone? Or pay half the bill so they don't block it anymore?

~~~
james-bronze
Completely disregarding the first bit, what exactly do you mean "You can't
just keylog a wifi password because that isn't how it works"? The point of
using an alternate method to, say, buying my own wireless router is to
evidently not spend money; hence I said I need something that was not "too
elaborate/expensive". Regardless, I found what I was looking for elsewhere.
Thank you for your comment, although your condescending tone, and the fact
that you hardly answered my question at all, is not very appreciated.

